# Another first handgun thread....



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking to purchase my first handgun and am needing some confirmation/advice with my current top selection.

This is primarily going to be used for home defense. I'm looking for something that is a basic, well-built, no frills firearm with potential for future upgrade. I'm in love with the traditional 1911 look, and having shot quite a few in the past, generally they fit my hands very well. The budget being somewhere around $600. I know I'm not going to get anything on the top half of the spectrum, but I hope that's enough for a quality firearm that I feel comfortable with when worst comes to worst. With this being my first handgun, I'm looking for something that is solid.

After doing a bit of research, I'm leaning towards the Springfield 1911 mil-spec in Stainless. (PB not PW)

Do you think it is a reasonable gun for my budget and usage? And if you have any other suggestions/tips feel free to let me know. I appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Take a look at Rock Island. From everything I read about them they are great for the money. Some will say they like them more than the Springfield.

I was totaly going for a Springfield and then backed off and am now considering the RIA because of cost and it will be my first 1911 so I don't want to go balls out yet.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Springfield loaded models can be had for well under a grand, and if you could add around $150 to your budget you could pick up a pretty nice one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Springers are good weapons. And yeah there's room for upgrade down the road if you choose to. Also the Para GI Expert, Rock Island, and Taurus PT1911 are all within your budget. THe Taurus has some of the bells and whistles that people like in a 1911 like the Abbi safety, match chamber/barrel, barrel bushing, trigger etc. 

If it was me looking for a first 1911 I'd probably be more inclined to look at the Springfield or Para Ord. I have a couple Springfield's and the Taurus and love them all. I've also had the Rock Island and I liked it too. I've not had the Para but from what I've reads they are really getting good reviews from owners.


----------



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Springers are good weapons. And yeah there's room for upgrade down the road if you choose to. Also the Para GI Expert, Rock Island, and Taurus PT1911 are all within your budget. THe Taurus has some of the bells and whistles that people like in a 1911 like the Abbi safety, match chamber/barrel, barrel bushing, trigger etc.
> 
> If it was me looking for a first 1911 I'd probably be more inclined to look at the Springfield or Para Ord. I have a couple Springfield's and the Taurus and love them all. I've also had the Rock Island and I liked it too. I've not had the Para but from what I've reads they are really getting good reviews from owners.


Yeah, I've actually shot the Para GI and overall I liked it fairly well. The only thing I noticed is that the grip safety had a slight lateral wobble and felt a bit loose. I'm guessing, though, that it can vary from handgun to handgun of the same model. Also, that might be a bit picky given the budget I have.


----------



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

Q-Tip-81 said:


> Hey, I'm looking to purchase my first handgun and am needing some confirmation/advice with my current top selection.
> 
> This is primarily going to be used for home defense. I'm looking for something that is a basic, well-built, no frills firearm with potential for future upgrade. I'm in love with the traditional 1911 look, and having shot quite a few in the past, generally they fit my hands very well. The budget being somewhere around $600. I know I'm not going to get anything on the top half of the spectrum, but I hope that's enough for a quality firearm that I feel comfortable with when worst comes to worst. With this being my first handgun, I'm looking for something that is solid.
> 
> ...


2009 was the year of my first handgun purchase after my anti-gun wife suggested that we "might" want a gun for home defense. I ran with it!

If I remember only one primary thing from my CCW class, it's that ... it is not to kill, it's to stop (the threat). Based on that premise, I think you need to concentrate less on the "look" and more on the "clout." No frills and reliable - those features are paramount. Your upgrade path should consider a gun that you can carry concealed.

My primary home defense weapon, which incidentally is my wife's, is the Ruger SP 101 loaded with .38 Special Federal Hydroshocks. It's on her bedside stand every night along with a flashlight and a cell phone. It is a great gun but too heavy for CCW. My home defense weapon and CCW is a Ruger LCR loaded with the same round. Super gun.

I considered +P and .357 ammo but we want something to stop the aggressor, not kill some kid sleeping two streets away. Besides, with a high-pressure round in a lightweight revolver, the cartridge case may recoil away from the bullet with sufficient force to overcome the crimp, allowing the bullet to move forward in the cylinder and causing the cylinder to bind. That's the last thing I want in a gunfight with an intruder armed with a Glock. I do not off-hand know the capacity of a Glock or CZ although I would imagine it is 9+1 or more. But my wife and I can lay down 10 also - and we practice once a week and know how to shoot - and use reloaders.

Interestingly, my older (inactive Marine) son has a Springfield 1911 and it has been back and forth for service many times. Jams with almost any ammo which may point to a magazine problem. To protect his family, he borrowed my younger son's Taurus .357 ... and of course, a box of my Hydroshocks.

My final point is (since I have all of a sudden become such a gun genius), I love revolvers for two reasons: 1) they are almost 100% foolproof - even if you don't bother to clean them and; 2) it is so easy to be safe - just look in the back of the cylinder and if you see five or six empty holes - you are not going to accidentally kill yourself or the kitty 

Good luck on your decision. I know a gun is a big investment but try to distance yourself from the mine-is-bigger/better guy thing and stay focused. Home protection is about saving your life and those of your loved ones. Please keep your eye on the ball. And also read alot. You need to know and understand the rules and legalities so you don't end up in jail. Gun ownership is complex and such an awesome responsibility.

My message for the holidays is posted on my front door, "There are no Christmas presents inside worth dying for!" Maybe a sign of the times. No, we're not old gun freaks - we are just determined not to be old victims.

Robert


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

dosborn said:


> Take a look at Rock Island. From everything I read about them they are great for the money. Some will say they like them more than the Springfield.
> 
> I was totaly going for a Springfield and then backed off and am now considering the RIA because of cost and it will be my first 1911 so I don't want to go balls out yet.


I'd agree on the Rock Island, 450 and feels real good.

I'm sorry it was the compact that was 450 the full size was 409.


----------

